# Coding 5-FU injection for Keloid Scar



## Denver Recon (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi there,

Need help coding for injection of 5-FU for a keloid scar on chest.  I found J9190 but is there any other CPT code and if so what modifiers do I use.  

Thanks...I haven't run into this one before.

Carrie


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cpt 11900*

Have you looked at CPT 11900

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Denver Recon (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks good to me!

Thank you very much for your help 

Carrie


----------



## JesseL (Jan 14, 2015)

Isn't it supposed to be 96405 when injecting lesions with 5fu?


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 20, 2015)

JesseL is correct.  You bill 96405 (intralesional chemotherapy injection, first 7) with J9190.  Be careful not to bill for more than one unit of J9190, because the amount injected even into multiple lesions is miniscule.


----------

